# Vapour Mountain XXX 3MG 100mls



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/12/16)

Hi All 

Anyone JHB vendor has Vapour Mountain XXX 3MG 100mls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/16)

We have stock, should be loaded by this afternoon, we are a bit backlogged this at the moment with stock coming in for December

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have stock, should be loaded by this afternoon, we are a bit backlogged this at the moment with stock coming in for December



Thank you kindly. I called head office and two other branches this morning and nobody knew when stock would arrive. Will I be able to get some from the Fourways branch this afternoon or is it online only?


----------

